# id please



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

its about 6-7 inches


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

i know this picture isnt clear, but just to give you a better view of its color


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

S. rhombeus
Location is anybody's guess.
Nice fish BTW :nod:


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

I am not that good in ID's ,but i am pretty sure it's a S.Rhombeus

greetz


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks for the replys, but is there any guesses of what kind of rhom it might be by the looks of it, because i have not found a picture yet that i think really resembles it


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

here you got a bunch of rhoms with locations 
scroll down on the page (it's a french page)

http://www.piranhas-fr.com/especes/rhombeus.htm

greetz


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Everyone gets an "A" on proper ID. S. rhombeus.


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

thanks for your replys


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nice looking rhom.


----------

